# Tips on building a MicroSkiff



## bryanbejar (May 3, 2010)

Hello all,

I just picked up this hull on craigslist . I have been a fan of microskiff.com for a while now and have been wanting to get started! My plans are to keep things SO SIMPLE. I want this boat to be the showgirl for SIMPLICITY. No hatches anywhere. minimum decks. Minimum electronics. However, I have a few questions first. What types of fiberglass and epoxy should I use for this type of application as well as what type of wood. Could someone point me in the right direction? Here are pics of the hull








[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

It already is the postergirl for simplicity. Heck it doesnt even have a motor or trailer!! 

In all seriousness your at least gonna want decks if you fish (i assume you do).
I would use foam core to build everything to keep weight down. Epoxy isnt a must with foam. With wood it is. I honestly would use foam and a GOOD quality polyester resin.


----------



## bryanbejar (May 3, 2010)

What type of foam board should I use and where would I find something like that? I remember my buddy using it when he was adding decks to his Gheenoe. The foam boards by itself didn't look too sturdy, but he promised me it is once you fiberglass it.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

If you in st.pete there is fiberglass coating store on 19 right before 38th ave. The will have the foam boards and all the other supplies you will need . The guys there are good and will point you in the right direction.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> What type of foam board should I use and where would I find something like that? I remember my buddy using it when he was adding decks to his Gheenoe. The foam boards by itself didn't look too sturdy, but he promised me it is once you fiberglass it.



there's many different composite products - some good,some not so good...


----------

